# Use freezer as fridge



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

I have an old freezer. Can I just plug the freezer into a timer and just have the freezer run for maybe 2-3 hours a day to keep my beer cool. Yes, it will be used for a beer fridge


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I suppose it could work. What I'd do (voiding the warenty in the process:laughing is run some kind of thermostat inside that activates a relay to turn it on/off. That way you can have better control of the temp.


----------



## PastTense (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, there have been a number of articles describing how to do it, for example:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/chest_fridge.pdf

PS. How you void the warranty on an old refrigerator? They don't have one.


----------



## SubSailor (Feb 25, 2008)

As long as it's frost free. If not, you'll end up with a bunch of water on your feet every time you want a beer.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't think it's frost free, that's why I was gonna put it on a timer, hoping it wouldn't be on long enough to create the frost. Just long enough to keep it cool. I guess not the best idea. I tried


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

If I do end up converting this freezer into a fridge, would it ruin the compressor if I sat the freezer up so the lid would open as a door and not as a typical chest freezer?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

fjacky said:


> If I do end up converting this freezer into a fridge, would it ruin the compressor if I sat the freezer up so the lid would open as a door and not as a typical chest freezer?


I belive you can't do that the compreser set's on spring's and it would fall out of the set up and the compreser has to set down like it is sopose to oil in the comp would i belive lock up the reed valve's and maybe the filter. Lot's could happen. my 2 cent's got to get a beer


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Beer never lasts long enough to enjoy the 2 hour cycle you are planning for... :lol:


----------



## WDR (Aug 6, 2010)

*compressor*

I believe the oil in fridge / freezer compressors oil squirts up through the middle and flows over the motor and actual compressor back to the bottom. If you turned it on its side the oil whould not flow over the whole unit and it would over heat.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

go to a local appl parts store and buy a temporary cold control Eaton- #CC1. it has it's own hse with knob and suction cups. connect the old thermo wires to this and set it for refrig temps. the condenser coils are inside the liner so don't drill holes through it to install a tap..don't turn it on end either.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

fjacky said:


> If I do end up converting this freezer into a fridge, would it ruin the compressor if I sat the freezer up so the lid would open as a door and not as a typical chest freezer?


That would kill the compressor.


----------

